# Best odd, risky, or funny store bought costumes for Halloween 2013



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't get over that kid dressed as a Trojan Condom...what??


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I saved that pic! (L) I laughed out loud seeing it too! Great parents there!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

fennyann said:


> I can't get over that kid dressed as a Trojan Condom...what??





osenator said:


> I saved that pic! (L) I laughed out loud seeing it too! Great parents there!


After that, how could they _not_ win the 'Parents of the Year' award?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess that the parents who dressed the son as a condom aren't so bad after all... The girl is almost _guaranteed_ to be a future pornstar, showing _that_ kind of 
fascination And, the boy looks nearly as intrigued as sis


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I have seen that last photo is a couple of "awkward family photos" posts, and I think it is by far one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen. If I were the photographer who took that picture, I would have immediately reported that family to the police for suspected sexual abuse of their children. I hate to think what he lets his daughter touch when they aren't in costume in front of a camera. -shudder- 

"Scary Spider Dude" on that list made me laugh the most. I do also find it hilarious (and a bit sad at the same time) how they can turn ANYTHING into a "sexy" costume. Sexy nun, sexy Darth Vader, most of it doesn't even make sense. And I can't help but notice that there are plenty of "realistic" costumes for men (such as firefighter), but has anyone EVER seen a female firefighter costume that didn't consist of a short skirt and stripper boots? Not that it matters much to me since making the costume at home is the best part to me.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Please note that I had to remove a post in this thread that had simulated nudity. We do our best to keep this forum appropriate for all ages. Please keep this in mind during this discussion.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Am I missing something here? I could have sworn that I posted on this thread . I think maybe the mods deleted my post. It _was_ kind of disturbing.



> I have seen that last photo is a couple of "awkward family photos" posts, and I think it is by far one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen. If I were the photographer who took that picture, I would have immediately reported that family to the police for suspected sexual abuse of their children. I hate to think what he lets his daughter touch when they aren't in costume in front of a camera. -shudder-


I agree Spiderqueen. I had the same thought as to the inappropriateness of it, but my guess is (1) maybe this was taken outside of the U.S. (somewhere in Europe, perhaps, where the culture is more liberal), and (2) I think they took the picture themselves (using a timer on the camera).


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

They must have deleted it. Maybe I shouldn't have brought attention to it. 

I'm generally pretty liberal myself when it comes to sexuality. But where it involves little kids I definitely get a little more offended. That picture wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the way she's touching the costume and the fact that her father is the one wearing it. (The costumes would still be stupid, but I could deal with that.)


----------

